# What About Calcium Carb. Not From Pill??



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi--those caltrate 600 pills are huge! I cut them in half but that i s harder to swallow. is there a smaller pill or what about viactive etc????art


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes, there are smaller calcium pills. I take "Bone Assure' from Life Extension, 6 slim capsules a day. But The Vitamin Shoppe, and probably others, have a powder.You can also cut up capsules and put the powder or liquid with a juice or in the blender with something.Carbonate is the least effective for bones!O


----------

